# West Bay Big Trout Tournament



## WestEndAngler

West Bay Big Trout Tournament

Sunday January 17, 2010

6AM - 4PM

$60 / Person (Up to 3 man teams)

$10/ person side pot (optional)

**Guides Allowed**

Weigh-In will begin at 3 PM
at
Avery's Bayside Cafe
21706 Burnett Galveston, TX
(Sea Isle)


Please see the Trout Tournament Package attached below.

Online registration will be up after Thanksgiving.

Mail in registration is open

All paid entries will receive a FWE T-Shirt, Koozie & Sticker​


----------



## V-Bottom

Sounds good...


----------



## Alex258

I'll be there!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Online registration is up!

http://www.fishwestend.com/tournament

Register today it looks like were going to have a great turnout again!


----------



## flounderpounder10

I am in!!!


----------



## Hogie70

I'm All In!!!! I could use 850.00 in the ole pickle jar...


----------



## Muddskipper

Should be fun event with a good group


----------



## imhammer

We are in also!


----------



## shallowist

I will be there!!! I'm sure that it will be fun, and inexpensive. Great group of people, check the site.


----------



## dbarham

gonna be a good one!!


----------



## V-Bottom

U mean $650 in the ole' cookie jar, less expenses..............


----------



## beach

Team Okuma is in!


----------



## Gilbert

I'll be there signing autographs and taking pictures. Also passing out greenies. Don't miss this one. :smile: :cheers:


----------



## coachlaw

Looks like this might be the first tournament I've fished in since 1996. It depends on if we get the camp on the corner of Cold Pass and Churchill Bayou taken down first. If that happens, I'll throw my hat in the ring. Goin' to be a great tournament.


----------



## trophytroutman

if anyone needs a partner send me a pm.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Bump^ for the Tournament. Were getting close to the date and registration is up & running. Looks to be a promising turnout. www.fishwestend.com/tournament for registration & details


----------



## WestEndAngler

Reminder, the Tournament is this Sunday! Register now!! www.fishwestend.com/tournament


----------



## Poon Chaser

just registered... team plan b


----------



## fishnlab

Coe,
How many entries do you have as of today?


----------



## WestEndAngler

We have... 37+ entries, 17 teams and were still counting... Anyone can call me before 6AM on Sunday and register over the phone. 713-594-4252 I take Credit Cards and can send you an e-mail with the receipt. All paid entries get a T-shirt, Koozie & sticker . The side pot right now is up to $350 as of last night.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Have almost 50 entries good luck to all tomorrow!


----------

